# Beef heart cost



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I just came back from the butcher with 2 lbs of beef heart. It was $4 a pound. Is that typical? I would have thought it would be less.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that is reasonable, I believe I have paid a lot more for it in the past.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I pay less than $1/lb to buy in bulk - 60 lbs is what it comes in. Although what I get is probably fattier (and while I use some of it, I don't use it all).


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks folks. Seemed a little expensive. If I end up moving to raw full time, I will have to find other sources and buy in bulk. Found this site, anyone use them? They only offer pickup, so if you are not in New England, you wouldn't be buying from them. 

Home - Pawfectly Raw New England


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Not from NE so I can't help with the site you mentioned, but I just googled (or looked in an online yellow pages) something like "wholesale meat distributor x city" and started calling to see who would sell to the public. In San Diego, I had to drive 15 min and picked it up. Now that I am in Nor Cal, the wholesaler that delivers to the grocery stores/restaurants in my town is who I buy from and they just deliver to my work on their rounds. Or, I can choose to pick it up - but that is a good 45min-1 hr away. It just depends if we go into the "big city" for errands.

Another idea, is to watch for the delivery trucks driving around town. I have done that before too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I paid $1.55/lb last time I bought thru a wholesaler. A local butcher sells a grind of heart, tongue and organ for 0.75/lb that I like when it's available.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> I just came back from the butcher with 2 lbs of beef heart. It was $4 a pound. Is that typical? I would have thought it would be less.


I got it for $1 something


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I paid $2.20/lb and that is in Canada where meat is an exorbitant price. I bought 4lbs last week, but chucked a pound of fat. So it's actually more.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

eddie1976E said:


> I just came back from the butcher with 2 lbs of beef heart. It was $4 a pound. Is that typical? I would have thought it would be less.


I go to a abattoir and get everything for 1$/lb (heart, liver, kidney, lung, tripe, tongue, spleen....) If you have one near you it may be worth giving them a call! They save it all for us we usually pick up 3 to 400lb at a time


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd say very expensive. I can normally get my hands on it anywhere from 1-2 bucks a lb. Sometimes cheaper if I keep an eye out for local butcher deals in my area...


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> I just came back from the butcher with 2 lbs of beef heart. It was $4 a pound. Is that typical? I would have thought it would be less.


Side note...Eddie, I don't know how far Bristol is from you, but there is a raw feeders co-op on Facebook..

In the search bar type in Central Conneticut Raw Feeders Co-Op

Might help you keep the costs down to go in with other individuals


----------

